# Rookie in FreeBSD



## kik1n (Jan 11, 2013)

Comparing Linux and FreeBSD in quantity of applications and compatibility in the software and hardware market (free and private), how current is?

In Linux I use: Netbeans, Eclipse, Sublimetext2, Firefox, and more everyday things. Example, for use: convert videos, image editing, program.

In Linux there is a cyclic release and a Rolling Release, with FreeBSD what is it? It's released every six months or continuously updated? If it's cyclic, is an update to a new release dangerous?

I know in FreeBSD can be installed Linux. I'm a student at university, I study systems engineering. I know FreeBSD works on servers and firewalls. I use an ATI video card, this doesn't affect the installation. The handbook FreeBSD rocks  (en)

My Distro linux is Debian, I used Gentoo, Slackware, Arch (4 years), Fedora, OpenSUSE (2 years), Mandriva etc.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2013)

[thread=9294]FreeBSD? So, what is it?[/thread]


----------

